# Getting started



## audreyannlow (Mar 5, 2007)

I have a soon-to-be-9 year old rescued golden "puppy" who is very well-trained but has never been hunted with. Due to a VERY bad thunderstorm experience as a youngster, he has issues with loud noises, but I'm sure we just need a bit of practice for him to get over this. He may also have issues with the birds as he gives all dead animals a wide berth (unlike his sister who is always picking up possums etc.) and, as a therapy dog, he's been trained to be friendly and gentle with small parrots. He does have a ton of prey drive and is great at marking and retrieving dummies on land and water.

I'd like to work on his JH, and he already has the skills/training to go farther, but would it be fair to him to expose him to dead birds and see how he responds? If so, then where would I start, and how do I find a hunt test to register for?

Thanks!
Audrey


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'd give it a try and see what happens. I started my boy out last year (he was five then) and when I showed him a dead duck he just looked at me like "what am I supposed to do with that?" So we let him chase down some wing clipped pigeons and then a duck with its wings banded. He completely transformed into a duck maniac that can't wait to get the dead birds.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Yup, live birds are good I hear. Mine took live birds and a dead bird tossed into the pond to get her going--she loves water


----------



## audreyannlow (Mar 5, 2007)

Oh... I don't know whether live birds are the way to start with my boy. His sister Luthien, yes. But Aspen, although he was very birdy before his therapy dog training, is extremely gentle and loving with live parrots. Are ducks...different enough? Or could he possibly look at me like I'd just asked him to murder a friend? After some adjustment, he does eat raw chicken on a daily basis.


----------



## audreyannlow (Mar 5, 2007)

Oh my goodness! I really am a novice... WHERE can I find birds, whether live or dead? Should I ask at my local meat market?


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Look for a retrieving club in your area. Generally they have training days that you can go to and get your dogs started on birds--mine have had shackled pigeons to get young dogs going. That is where you will also hopefully find people that you can train with.


----------

